# Jujutsu Training



## Qasim (Oct 6, 2002)

I was wondering, how many of you came to jujutsu after studying some other discipline?


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

Got into Jujitsu after studying Judo for a LONG time, and feel that I've found what I really wanted in it.


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Qasim how are ya!


:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

I could of chose all three. I studied Tkd at one time, but it was for a college credit. The first art was Shudokan it was okay for a time. But i started getting books, mags and learning that Jujutsu was a great art for self defense. Most of the S/D we learn sucked. It was geared more for a grade school kid than an adult. I also knew there was more to MA than just kicking and punching. We did no throws, locks, traditional weapons. Again this style of Shudokan was more geared to grade school kids as to adults. We even did kata's, which I was told this is how you would fight. The horse stands, the hands chambered on the hips etc. Know wonder I hated doing kata's. When I got into Kempojujutsu, and my instructor start showning me stuff, I started liking kata's. So my answer is I didn't like what I was learning, and there was more to Martial arts then what was being shown. In return I found out that the Self defense we learned, I would probably get beat up by an eight grader. Considering I was in my mid to late twenty's when studying Shudokan.
Bob      :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

I Started Ju Jitsu in The USJJF.
I had been doing real well 
With Submisson Grappling & Modern Arnis.

I compete in ther Kumite Witch
Alloweys Strikes, Throws, Arm & Leg Submissons
As well As Chokes.

They Also Have Osae Komi (pining)
i fight in the all belts catagory.

I like the strikes & Submissons together.
But Submissons Are  my best Techniques.
I have also Fought In MMA.

Ju Jitsu is many things to many People
To me it was & is a place to test 
My self & my Technique.
:armed: 
Good Stuff!!


----------



## Yari (Oct 9, 2002)

A friend was doing Jujitsu while I was doing karate. After a while I wanted to do jujitsu, and did.

/Yari


----------



## Qasim (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *Qasim how are ya!
> 
> ...



I am fine.


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Was wondering what happend To Ya
We were talking ( thru words)
Then U up & disapered.


:fart: :fart: :fart: :fart:


----------



## Qasim (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *A friend was doing Jujitsu while I was doing karate. After a while I wanted to do jujitsu, and did.
> 
> /Yari *



What style do you practice/study?  Is it a Gendai Budo (Modern) or a Koryu (Classical) jujutsu?:asian:


----------



## Yari (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Qasim _
> 
> *What style do you practice/study?  Is it a Gendai Budo (Modern) or a Koryu (Classical) jujutsu?:asian: *



It's Gendai Budo.

Jujitsu evovle "from" judo in scandinavia. Judo was really popular, and a lot of the teachers that taught judo, taught jujitsu on the side. So this is one of the reasons that scandinavian jujitsu has very many throws.

/Yari


----------



## J-kid (Nov 7, 2002)

JUDO
Jujutsu

great self defense


----------



## kija (Nov 9, 2002)

I started in a freestyle karate and did that for 4.5 yrs (achieving black belt in what I know now is a McDojo, but at least it got me started!). I figured that, as a small female, my punches and kicks alone weren't going to be a real deterrent. No matter how good my technique I still wasn't going to match the power and strength of a large female or an average male. 

Jujutsu becomes a bit more of an equalizer and has taught me (and still is teaching me) a whole lot more. Jujutsu is so much more complex. My JJ covers such a range it's impossible not to keep learning and thus keep improving. Love it!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2002)

What style of jujutsu do you practice?


----------



## kija (Nov 9, 2002)

In the past I would just say Tohkon Ryu Jujitsu - but it seems, from reading these boards, that I must qualify it to a modern or a classic style. In which case then it's definitely modern. My shihan has tweaked and evolved and dropped and added things over the past 20 years of his teachings. His lineage can be traced back to Japan I am told by one of our BB who did a chronology for his grading. He will certainly try things out when presented with something new (eg when his son fights in Japan and comes back with a Sambo leg lock) and decide whether it works or fits the JJ principles.


----------

